# epsontm p2.01 xp drivers



## jmatiashe (May 22, 2012)

Anyone who knows how to make this printer work? Its model number is t881v but its registering as tm p2.01. The t881v driver do not work. I tried it via a parallel cable, but can only print from dos. Can anyone help please?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Windows drivers for the Epson TM-T88IV Thermal Printer are here: https://download.epson-biz.com/modules/pos/index.php?page=prod&pcat=3&pid=30


----------

